# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  روش برنامه ریزی+صوت+فیلم(matrooke)

## matrooke

سلام بچه ها 
درمورد برنامه ریزی خیلی توی انجمن صحبت کردم اما پراکنده بودن و بعضی جاها شاید خوب توضیح نداده باشم. برای همین اینجا همه چی رو دوباره کامل توضیح میدم.اگه خوب گام های این تاپیک رو انجام بدید بدون شک برنامه ریزی رو یاد میگیرید و خودتون مشاور خودتون بشید :Yahoo (1): 

گام اول: 
انتخاب هدف: باید یه هدفی باشه که براش برنامه بریزیم دیگه.همینجور که نمیشه یه کاغد بگیریم بنویسیم ریاضی و فیزیک و اینقد تست و...
خب حالا هدف رو از چی مشخص میکنیم؟از روی برنامه بلند مدت(که میشه همون آزمونی که میرید یا توسط مشاوری /خودتون نوشته شده)من اینجا فرض میکنم که آزمون قلم چی میرید.
هدف شما اینه که برای آزمون دوهفته ای آماده بشید.
خب این آزمون تابع میاد.کتاب کمک درسی شما هم مبحث تابع 200 تست داره.پس این 200 تست هدف ریاضی شماست.و سایر دروس.
مثال : شیمی دوازده 350 تست
شیمی پایه 190 تست
فیزیک دوازده 70 تست
فیزیک پایه 220 تست
...
پس چی شد؟میایم تعداد تست های هر درس رو در میاریم و یادداشت میکنیم.

گام دوم:
خب میرسیم به بخش اصلی و مشکل خیلی ها.چجور پخش کنیم درس هارو؟فرض میکنیم امروز جمعس و امروز آزمون دادید و میخواید برنامه آزمون بعدی رو بنویسید.به ترتیب زیر عمل میکنید:
1.اون لیستی که در گام اول درست کردید رو بزارید جلوتون.
2.روزِ اول برنامه رو پر کنید.(در بخش نکات توضیح میدم چجور پر کنید)
3.تقریبا تا سه روز رو میتونید پر کنید.(تا بین یک روز تا یک هفته میشه پر کرد ولی خب معمولا تا سه روز رو میشه پر کرد)
اینم یک مثال(دقیق نیست فقط برای توضیح بهتره)



گام سوم:
این گامیه که خیلی از بچه ها متوجه نمیشن!این گام به برنامه شما انعطاف پذیری خیلی خوبی میده :Yahoo (1):  چیزی که در خیلی از برنامه ها نیست!
خب شما تا الان برفرض سه روز رو پر کردید دیگه بیشتر ازین ممکن نیست.چرا؟خب شما از کجا میدونید 50 تست مشتق قراره چقدر طول بکشه؟میتونید تقریبی حدس بزنیدا ولی نمیشه دقیق گفت.اگه دقیق مشخص کنید فقط لازمه یه ربع زمان رو از  دست بدید اونوقت دیگه برنامتون بهم میریزه و شما هم سردرگم... 
1.توی شکل میبنید که اولین بخش ماله ریاضیه .خب شما سه ساعت ریاضی میخونید و 60 تست مشتق.کله مشتق 200 تسته.با توجه به این سه ساعتی که خوندید میفهمید مثلا اگه یه جلسه سه ساعتی و یه جلسه 4 ساعتی دیگه بزارم دیگه ریاضی تمومه.(ساعت ها رو تقریبی مشخص میکنید).
2.اون دو جلسه رو همین الان وارد برنامه کنید و برید سراغ بقیه ی برنامه شنبه.شکل زیر رو ببینید.(اون موارد قرمز رنگ توی تصویر)

 

3.همیشه برنامه باهاتون باشه .چون قراره برنامه درحین درس خوندن برنامه رو هم کامل کنید.
گام چهارم:همینجور هی برنامه رو کامل میکنید(معمولا دو سه روز ک بگذره هفته رو کامل پر کردید) اگر هم یه روز یه بخش از برنامه رو نتونستید انجام بدید به هر دلیلی(مهمون اومد.خسته بودید و...)همون روز میاید برنامه رو نگاه میکنید ببینید کجا جای خالی هست و اونو وارد میکنید.
و اینم خلاصه برنامه ریزی  :Yahoo (1): 
حالا بریم سراغ نکات کلیدی:
1.مشکل اصلی برنامه در زمان دادن به اختصاصی هاست.بچه ها از این درس ها معمولا می نالن.خب راه حل پیشنهادی من:
ریاضی و فیزیک: این دو درس چون خیلی شبیه به هم هستن و سنگینن پیشنهاد نمیکنم توی یک روز باشن.یه روز درمیون ریاضی و فیزیک بخونید.زمان پیشنهادی:2ونیم الی 4
زیست:این درس طبیعتا هر روز میخونید.زمان مطالعاتی هم بین 2 الی 4 ساعت هست.ولی خب زمان دقیق رو بقیه درس ها مشخص میکنه.یعنی چی؟مثلا ریاضی عقب افتادید ولی زیست رو جلو هستید.خب زیست کمتر میخونید و تایمش رو میدید به ریاضی و برعکس هم این قضیه برقراره...(روش مطالعه رو حتما گوش کنید.اینجا کلیک کنید)
شیمی:بعضی ها میتونن این درس هم مثل ریاضی و فیزیک بخونن.یعنی ریاضی امروز،فیزیک فردا ،شیمی پس فردا و همینطور بچرخه.
ولی یه راه دیگه هم هست که شیمی رو هر روز بخونید.زمان بین 1.5 الی 3 ساعت(بیشتر هم میتونه بشه)
2.عمومی ها رو میشه راحت تر برنامشون رو ریخت و حتی شما از همون اول هم میتونید برنامه های عمومی رو برای کل هفته رو بنویسید.
ادبیات:با توجه به نقاط ضعف معمولا  هفته ای یکی دوباره لغت و تاریخ میخونن و قرابت و آرایه و زبان هر روز /یه روز درمیون.
دینی:توی وویسش توضیح دادم.
زبان و عربی:میتونید باهم پیش برید یا اول یکی رو بخونید بعد برید سراغ بعدی و...بستگی به خودتون داره.
3.درطول روز چند درس بخونم؟معمولا سه تا اختصاصی(شیمی و زیست+ریاضی/فیزیک) +دینی+عربی/زبان+کارهای خورده ریزه(مثل قرابت و ارایه و... که اینارو بین درس ها پخش کنید)
4.چجور زمان و حجم درس رو مشخص کنم؟خب این وویس رو گوش کنید...
5.وویس ها و فیلم برای درک بهتر برنامه ریزی.
وویس برنامه ریزی

در فرجه ی دو هفته ای آزمون چه کنیم؟

فیلم برنامه ریزی

این فایل هارو که گذاشتم رو استفاده کنید کامل متوجه میشید ان شالله بقیش رو دیگه نمیشه کسی بهتون بگه باید خودتون وارد عمل بشید
6.برنامه رو دقت کنید بر اساس حداقل بنویسید و نه حداکثر!شما مثلا هر روز حداقل 7 ساعت میخونید برنامه رو بر اساس این حداقل مینویسید اگه اون روز بیشتر از 7 ساعت تونستید خب چه بهتر نشد هم دیگه برنامتون خراب نمیشه.

تاپیک روش مطالعه

سوالی چیزی بود بپرسید اینجا یا پ.خ بدید.
اگر میخواید نمونه برنامه رو بفرستید که براتون چک کنم و ایراداتش رو بگیرم عکس برنامتون +توضیحات رو به آی دیم بفرستید که با وویس براتون توضیح بدم :Yahoo (1): 
اگه ایرادی هم داره تاپیک ببخشید 

موفق باشید
یاعلی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mysterious

*خیلی عالی و کاربردی بود❤❤
ممنون*

----------


## danial_naghavi

خیلی خوب بود ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Raha.mh

دو تا سوال دارم 1 :اینکه شما داری میگی تست قرابت با تست زبان قارسی اینا تست ارابه روزانه باشه تو برنامه این موضوعی، ولی خب اون بخش درس ب درس ادبیاتو چیکار کنیم ؟؟مثلا ازمون قلم چی گفته از پیش درس 1 تا مثلا 10،،، دوم از درس 5 تا 8 اینا رو کجای برنامه بزاریم .؟؟؟ درسنامه زبان فارسیو کجا برنامه بزاریم ؟؟؟؟؟سوال دومم اینکه شما داری میگی کامل برنامه رو پر نکنیم مثلا این ازمون قلم چی از ریاضی مشتق کاربرد  و حدپیوستگی میاد ما میام تعداد تستارو جلوشون مینوسیم خب شما میگی روزانه پر کن اومد یهو اخر هفته شد دیدیم همش داریم مشتق میخونیم فقط یک هفته مونده ب ازمون حدو کاربرد مونده اینو چیکار کنیم؟؟؟  این برنامه يجوريه ك ادم احساس میکنه نمیرسه برنامه رو تموم کنه (قلم چیو ) نمیدونم گیج شدم یا بنظرتون بیایم بگیم تو این دوهفته این مباحث میاد 40 ص درسنامه داریم کلا از مباحث ریاضی 450 تست داریم مثلا بیایم اینارو تقسیم ب روزایی ک ریاضی بخونیم تو این دوهفته 8 روز  ریاضی دارم مثلا این 450 تست با درسنامه رو تقسیم بر این 8 روز کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ یذره دقیق راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم بعد درسنامه های ریاضی هست فیزیک هست

----------


## matrooke

> دو تا سوال دارم 1 :اینکه شما داری میگی تست قرابت با تست زبان قارسی اینا تست ارابه روزانه باشه تو برنامه این موضوعی، ولی خب اون بخش درس ب درس ادبیاتو چیکار کنیم ؟؟مثلا ازمون قلم چی گفته از پیش درس 1 تا مثلا 10،،، دوم از درس 5 تا 8 اینا رو کجای برنامه بزاریم .؟؟؟ درسنامه زبان فارسیو کجا برنامه بزاریم ؟؟؟؟؟سوال دومم اینکه شما داری میگی کامل برنامه رو پر نکنیم مثلا این ازمون قلم چی از ریاضی مشتق کاربرد  و حدپیوستگی میاد ما میام تعداد تستارو جلوشون مینوسیم خب شما میگی روزانه پر کن اومد یهو اخر هفته شد دیدیم همش داریم مشتق میخونیم فقط یک هفته مونده ب ازمون حدو کاربرد مونده اینو چیکار کنیم؟؟؟  این برنامه يجوريه ك ادم احساس میکنه نمیرسه برنامه رو تموم کنه (قلم چیو ) نمیدونم گیج شدم یا بنظرتون بیایم بگیم تو این دوهفته این مباحث میاد 40 ص درسنامه داریم کلا از مباحث ریاضی 450 تست داریم مثلا بیایم اینارو تقسیم ب روزایی ک ریاضی بخونیم تو این دوهفته 8 روز  ریاضی دارم مثلا این 450 تست با درسنامه رو تقسیم بر این 8 روز کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ یذره دقیق راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم بعد درسنامه های ریاضی هست فیزیک هست


ارایه که درس به درس نیست.
قرابت:در اصل یه مهارته.مثلا من بعد چندسال از کنکور الانم یه قرابت بدن بم حل میکنم چون که قبلا مهارتو بدست آوردم.اما خب یه سری درسها هستن که بد نیست قبل آزمون بیت های اون درس رو بخونیدو مرور کنید(بخش درس به درس کلا تعداد تست کمی داره شما میتونید اول این بخش درس به درس رو تموم کنید و بعد روزانه از هر بخش از کتاب ادامه بدید به تست زدن.چندروز قبل آزمونم بیت های اون درس هارو از کتاب کمک درسی مرور کنید کافیه)
زبان فارسی درسنامه ک خیلی طول نمیکشه ولی فرض میکنیم 200 تاتست قراره این آزمون بیاد+درسنامه .خب شما اینو چجور توی 13 روز پخش میکنید؟مثلا من یه روز درسنامه رو میخونم و تست هارو در 10 روز 20تا تستی تموم میکنم.
سوال بعدیتون سوال خوبیه.یکی از ایرادات اینطور برنامه نوشتن اینه.ولی خب راه حلش چیه؟بالای هر هفته یه انتظارات از اون هفته بنویسید.یعنی تمام حجم هارو نگاهی کنید و ببینید در حالت نرمال بهتره که کدوم درسها رو تا اخره هفته تموم کنید.(مثلا:پایان زیست پایه.پایان ریاضی 12ام.پایان شیمی فلانو..)
معمولا هم از دروس حجیم شروع کنید برنامه رو تا خیالتون راحت شه.
پس با توجه به حجم همه دروس یه حدس تقریبی هم میتونید برای دروس بزنید.برای اینکه خیالتون راحت تر شه میتونید اول تست زوج بزنید و اگر وقت کردید برید سراغ فرد.

در رابطه با درسنامه خوندن توی روش مطالعه ریاضی و فیزیک توضیح دادم که چقدر باید وقت گذاشت.
مثالی هم که برای این 450 تا زدید.معمولا یک درس توی آزمون از بقیه خیلی حجمش بالاتره مثلا اینجا ریاضی.1.خب طبیعتا توی هفته بیشتر ریاضی میوفته تا فیزیکی که 200 تسته.2.با توجه به سرعتتون تصمیم بگیرید.من خودم این 450 تا رو توی 4-5 جلسه میخونم اگه شما سرعتتون بالا نیست طبیعتا باید با زوج شروع کنید.

----------


## Bita.rsh

ممنونم عالی بود
من تاحالا شروع نکردم 
سردرگمم میشه راهنماییم کنین ک از کجا شروع کنم؟

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام بچه ها 
> درمورد برنامه ریزی خیلی توی انجمن صحبت کردم اما پراکنده بودن و بعضی جاها شاید خوب توضیح نداده باشم. برای همین اینجا همه چی رو دوباره کامل توضیح میدم.اگه خوب گام های این تاپیک رو انجام بدید بدون شک برنامه ریزی رو یاد میگیرید و خودتون مشاور خودتون بشید
> 
> گام اول: 
> انتخاب هدف: باید یه هدفی باشه که براش برنامه بریزیم دیگه.همینجور که نمیشه یه کاغد بگیریم بنویسیم ریاضی و فیزیک و اینقد تست و...
> خب حالا هدف رو از چی مشخص میکنیم؟از روی برنامه بلند مدت(که میشه همون آزمونی که میرید یا توسط مشاوری /خودتون نوشته شده)من اینجا فرض میکنم که آزمون قلم چی میرید.
> هدف شما اینه که برای آزمون دوهفته ای آماده بشید.
> خب این آزمون تابع میاد.کتاب کمک درسی شما هم مبحث تابع 200 تست داره.پس این 200 تست هدف ریاضی شماست.و سایر دروس.
> مثال : شیمی دوازده 350 تست
> ...


دست شما درد نکنه،حقیقتا مفیدترین مطالب مشاوره ای رو در اختیار بقیه میذارید.

----------


## matrooke

> ممنونم عالی بود
> من تاحالا شروع نکردم 
> سردرگمم میشه راهنماییم کنین ک از کجا شروع کنم؟


اگه از آزمون عقب افتادید 
ازمون 17 آبان 12ام رو جبران کنید(یعنی اولویت 12ام باشه اما اگه پایه هم شد بخونید) آزمون 1آذر هم پایه رو(حداقل تست های زوج)

----------


## erik911

اجرت با مولا

----------


## رهاااااااااا

سلام ببخشید میخواستم درباره منابعم از تون سوال بپرسم .  برای زیست ایکیو با گاج نقره ای تک جلدی  و ازمونای ماز   با 20 ازمون جامع تک رقمی ها کافیه برای درصد 80 ب بالا ؟؟؟؟ برای فیزیکم مبتکران فقط برای ریاضیم مهروماه با خط ویژه فقط  . شیمی گاج نقره ای و ای کیو و موج ازمون  خوبه منابعم برای تخصصیا؟؟؟؟

----------


## matrooke

> سلام ببخشید میخواستم درباره منابعم از تون سوال بپرسم .  برای زیست ایکیو با گاج نقره ای تک جلدی  و ازمونای ماز   با 20 ازمون جامع تک رقمی ها کافیه برای درصد 80 ب بالا ؟؟؟؟ برای فیزیکم مبتکران فقط برای ریاضیم مهروماه با خط ویژه فقط  . شیمی گاج نقره ای و ای کیو و موج ازمون  خوبه منابعم برای تخصصیا؟؟؟؟


خب متاسفانه اجل به شما مهلت نداد که جواب رو بگیرید.میگم برای بقیه
حدس میزنم نظام قدیم دارید میپرسید.
گاج نقره ای خیلی قدیمیه.ای کیو خوبه.سایر موارد بله خوبه.
شیمی یکی از اون دو منبع رو انتخاب کنید(نقره ای بهتره)
بقیه منابع خوبه

----------


## high.target

_پیشنخاد میکنم ی بار از اول تا اخرشو بخونید ۵ دقیقه وقت ادمو میگیره ولی لازمه ازش نگذرید سر سری_

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## Wonderland

*up 1401
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland


up 1401




به این زودی 1400 رو دور انداختین؟ ما که اینقدرام بی مصرف نبودیم*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





به این زودی 1400 رو دور انداختین؟ ما که اینقدرام بی مصرف نبودیم 



زندگی همینه



پ ن:بچه ها تو دوهفته اخیر در مورد برنامه ریزی پرسیده بودن.منم گفتم این تاپیک رو آپ کنم
*

----------


## high-flown

up

----------


## Naznk

up

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## -Mikasa-

دمت گرم داش دمت گرم

----------

